# Espresso ?!



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

So, I've never had an espresso, what should I expect

I drink americano at the moment with milk, no sugar, how do you have espresso, is it no milk or sugar, I'm sure I've seen one with a dollop of cream in it

Might give one a go this weekend


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

brun said:


> So, I've never had an espresso, what should I expect
> 
> I drink americano at the moment with milk, no sugar, how do you have espresso, is it no milk or sugar, I'm sure I've seen one with a dollop of cream in it
> 
> Might give one a go this weekend


Expresso is straight up as it comes and hopefully if done properly it'll have a nice buttery creama on the top.

I'm sure others will be along to give the exact qualities you can expect as mine do vary. The espresso with a dollop you mentioned is likely to be a Espresso Macciato this page will help...

Coffee Drinks Illustrated


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

As it says on the tin. Nothing added. If you add anything then it gets a different name.

Expect it to pack a punch. It is meant to be an intense sensory hit.

Don't evaluate it until you have had your second sip. The first sip should be used to get your tongue and nose ready. Breath in through nose when drinking. Mmmmm









If it is too much at first, add a little steamed milk or foam to produce a cortado or macchiato.

Enjoy!

Ps... How it tastes also depends on the beans, the roast, and the barista. They all taste unique.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

An espresso with a blob of thick steamed milk is one of my favorites


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Don't expect your first espresso to blow you away, simply because the chances of getting everything perfect first time are tough however hard you try.

I often have to make 1 or 2 to evaluate extraction issues. This is my primer if you like.

Eventually you will make a shot that has an insane amount of crema (if beans are fresh) which will blow your socks off.

I actually call these sexpressos for obvious reasons.


----------



## wastedhours (Jan 2, 2012)

Love the term sexpresso!

My espressos tend to be really nice until the last two sips, so I've taken to making it in a slightly larger cup and leaving more than usual afterwards (not had too much time to troubleshoot the issue). If you're used to cappuccino, then the macchiato is a "gateway drink", with a bit of steamed milk to take the edge off - that tends to be what I do instead of a straight espresso if I've got the time or energy to clean/purge the steam arm!


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

I think it's worth noting that espressos vary a lot! Depending on whether you're making it at home or buying in a shop, what kind of shop, what beans they use, etc.

My broad-brush-strokes summary of espressos you get in the UK is:

Push Button Drinks - from lots and lots of UK cafes/etc - both independent and chain shops - taste slightly bitter and burnt, with a fairly thin texture in the mouth.

Italian style - not so common in the UK, a traditional italian style drink. Small amount of liquid. Probably a bit roasty and bitter, with bite to it, and intense.

Ristretto style - Favoured by many coffee geek owned independents. Small amount of liquid, very thick and chewy, sweet, but very intense (possibly fruity, acidic or sometimes bitter, depending on beans/barista/etc.)

Normale Style - Like the ristretto style, but slightly larger amounts of liquid. These taste less intense all round, and are hence a bit more accessible if you aren't a regular espresso drinker.

As others have pointed out, by default espresso comes as is, and other variations are generally given other names. Adding sugar to espresso is not uncommon. Alternatively, try adding a little hot water to the espresso - if you add a lot of water, you'll get to americano territory


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

wastedhours said:


> My espressos tend to be really nice until the last two sips


Do you get any fines in the bottom of the cup?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

It is an elusive beast, hence the level of debate, but you'll know when you've had a good one


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

A good espresso might start an addiction & a bad one might put you off for life!

Maybe worth a visit to somewhere like St Ali or Prufrock to taste well executed 'modern' espresso, leaning towards the balanced sweet style . Italian bitter punch in the face style without sugar can be quite an experience!

Sometimes you think you are making a tasty cup at home ....then you visit one of the afore mentioned establishments and you realize there is another level.

Taste and flavour interpretation is all subjective


----------



## wastedhours (Jan 2, 2012)

MikeHag said:


> Do you get any fines in the bottom of the cup?


None that I've ever really noticed, and it doesn't taste grainy. Just finished off my current beans this afternoon, so will pull a couple over the weekend and see what's what.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Funny that it would only be at the bottom... although many months ago I found that the very bottom of my espresso seemed cooler than the rest, which it isn't now...so 'go figure' as the septics say. I wonder if it could be due to savouring the espresso rather than drinking it quickly, so it becomes both oxidised and cool.


----------



## wastedhours (Jan 2, 2012)

MikeHag said:


> Funny that it would only be at the bottom... although many months ago I found that the very bottom of my espresso seemed cooler than the rest, which it isn't now...so 'go figure' as the septics say. I wonder if it could be due to savouring the espresso rather than drinking it quickly, so it becomes both oxidised and cool.


Ah, that may very well be it. I'm quite a slow drinker, even with espresso - thanks for the heads up!


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm gonna have one this weekend


----------



## Jugglestruck (Nov 17, 2011)

I've already had three today but reading this thread makes me want another!


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

Just had a go with hasbean Blake, horrible, tasted of ground up flowers and cat piss, tried 18g in a double, tamped as hard as I could, 2oz in 19s, clearly too coarse ?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Struggled with Blake...ended up going very fine and down-dosing..... ...34 seconds +


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm drinking one on the ristretto side of things, nice big kick from it.







I've gone off the normale ones at the moment...


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

It is worth bearing in mind that some of the lighter roast coffees require a slightly longer extraction time and so may well end up being normale by the time you have let it run.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mmmmm Espressooooooo....... My first ever espresso was in Rome 8 years ago - it was love at first sip! I have been trying to recreate the moment ever since (first love!).

Keep trying with the Blake - I'm just finishing my bag and I was quite pleased overall (but I'm still looking for my Rome moment!).

8 years on and still trying.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Made a shot today that had the best red-brown crema ever. Seconds after I stopped the extraction the crema filled the entire shot glass! Also tasted amazing!


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

ive got enough Taylors left to make a single i think, ill give that a go after work tomorrow see how i fair with that, and ive got illy open aswell so ill give that a crack

the blake just tasted all wrong, nothing like coffee at all, i had hints of it when i first opened the bag but a few days later those funny floral flavours seem to have come through more, ill have to have a tinker, go back to 14g dose see what happens

i also noticed the shot wasnt as hot as i was expecting however i did extract into a cold glass so probably made a big mistake there


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

ive tried a few shots since i got the Vario and fresh beans etc, they taste very similar, all very strong, id er on the side of sour rather than bitter but i understand it can be quite common to confuse the two, im yet to have an espresso at a proper coffee shop so ive nothing to compare it to, as i drink americanos pretty much everything i make is pretty decent, some really good actually, but im still not convinced im actually making *good* espresso, i need to try one from a shop to know if what im making is a proper espresso or if im outside the good range


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I can definitely recommend tasting a well crafted espresso from a shop. It will help develop your palate and understand what you are aiming for. Make sure you pick a good coffee shop though and if possible try to pick one using the same beans as you are at home. Where about are you Brun?


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

im in St Helens so i wanna go to Bold St in Liverpool, but everytime ive tried its rammed, cant get near the place, i dont like drinking from take away cups i think they spoil the taste


----------



## Jugglestruck (Nov 17, 2011)

If anybody knows of a good coffee shop in the Swansea area please let me know.


----------

